# Igf1-Lr3



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've run Igf1-Lr3 many different ways.
This time I decided to try low dose, 30mcg, run systemically via subcutaneous injection preworkout with a big carb meal.
Yesterday, I noticed my endurance was way, way up, but I couldn't be sure if it was directly caused by the igf1-Lr3.
Now, I am absolutely sure the Lr3 is the reason.
Yesterday, I trained legs and I never got winded, or the usual nausea I get when I train legs. I was going and going with little rest and never got tired.
This never ever happens for me with legs. The only reason I ended my leg workout was my tendons were flat out done and I felt I would get hurt if I continued to do more sets of presses.
 Today, I did the same amount of Igf1-Lr3 preworkout, 30mcg, with a big carb meal.  I trained with my friend who is in great shape. He just graduated from the police academy this week, so his endurance is very high due to all the running they do.
He couldn't keep up with me. We trained traps, back, rear delts, and calves. 
I kept the pace at very little rest and I never got tired. I could have trained all day. This is the opposite of my normal state of training. I normally have very little endurance and use long rest times in between sets. The pump was ridiculous!!!
This batch of Igf1-Lr3 is the best I have had.

Here is my new protocol:

UPON WAKING:
100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc NO DAC.
25mg exemestane 

1 hour PREWORKOUT:
100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc NO DAC

IMMEDIATELY PREWORKOUT:
30mcg IGF1-Lr3
25mg tadalafil 

POST WORKOUT:
200mcg Hexarelin 

BEFORE BED:
25mg MK-677
9mg melatonin 

*** on arm days preworkout, 2-3 days a week, I take 30mcg PGE1 in each bicep, split in the inner and outer head


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 20, 2015)

I notice recovery since adding Igf1-Lr3 is the fastest I could imagine. I thought recovery was fast with mk-677, but having both in my system plus ghrp2, Hexarelin, and cjc no DAC have my body feeling incredible. I normally limp all the time because my knee that had a quad tear fixed is really getting bad now that's it's been 10 years post surgery. I noticed yesterday I was able to walk upstairs without wincing in pain like usual. My bad hip wasn't popping either. My normal aches and pain in my delt feel much better. Igf1-Lr3 must reduce swelling systemically. I'm going to keep the dose at 30mcg preworkout and hope I can get these same effects long term.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 21, 2015)

The stuff is amazing! 30mcg Igf1-Lr3 subQ after a big carb meal, plus 25kg tadalafil sublingually, then right to the gym, and the pump is insane, plus endurance is through the roof.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Igf1-Lr3 is quickly becoming my favorite peptide. 30mcg only on workout days makes it pretty affordable too. I notice extremely fast healing in between workouts, legendary pumps, and reduced inflammation in my joints.  Workout intensity is much enhanced.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 23, 2015)

My bad knees and delts feel so much better while on Igf1-Lr3. It definitely reduces inflammation systemically. I'm healing much faster in between workouts. I'm a new believer that low dose is the best way to run Igf1-Lr3. It works incredibly well off 30mcg. Dave Palumbo says to use 11mcg which is most likely correct. High doses just burn out receptors quicker.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm about to go hit chest. I'm making 75 grams of carbs from steamed brown rice with 10 ounces extra lean ground turkey breast, two slices of fat free cheese, and two ounces of mixed nuts. I'll take my 30mcg Igf1-Lr3 immediately after subcutaneously, and hit the gym. I take 25mg tadalafil sublingually on the way to the gym. This is a recipe for a massive pump. I also just started inject anadrol so this should be fun!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Apr 28, 2015)

I had the best chest workout last night. My delts felted lubed up from the Igf1-Lr3. They feel much better. I'm so glad. I did 7 chest exercises and two delt exercises. The pump and stretch felt intense. I truly think having a big carb meal with Lr3 preworkout makes all the difference. I have a friend at the gym who was saying he felt flat last night. He's on a higher dose of Lr3. I told him he has to double his carbs on Lr3 to get the most out of it. Lr3 burns through food fast. If you want all that nitrogen shuttled into the musckes then don't fear upping your carbs. You won't get fat. You'll just get bigger and harder.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 14, 2015)

I upped my preworkout tadalafil to 37.5mg and my Igf1-Lr3 to 60mcg. This chest pump is insane!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 19, 2015)

I beginning to think igf1 receptors clear out faster than previously thought. I took Igf1-Lr3 5 days in a row starting at 30mcg last Monday and progressing in dose each day until I hit 110mcg on Friday. I took Saturday and Sunday off from the gym and Igf1/Lr3. Last night I took 50mcg Igf1-Lr3 subQ after dinner and went and trained chest and delts. The pump felt incredible, just like when I began Lr3 a month ago. I'm going to keep running this long term. I stopped mk677 and added oxytocin before bed in its place. My mid section finally dropped all the turtle shell bloat and looks summer ready. I'm also taking 100mcg GHRP2 with 100mcg cjc no DAC upon waking and mid afternoon. This look is what I was wanting. Everything looks streamline.


----------



## ASHOP (May 20, 2015)

I'm going to have to give this regimen a go myself. I have som e experience with IGF LR3 but still trying to critique the best method to administer.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2015)

ASHOP said:


> I'm going to have to give this regimen a go myself. I have som e experience with IGF LR3 but still trying to critique the best method to administer.



I would dose it IM pre workout. That could be in micro injs or one larger dose bi-laterally.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (May 28, 2015)

I love doing giant sets while on Igf1-Lr3 and tadalafil. The tightness all over is a great feeling. Last night I found some methyltrienolone I had and took one drop. It felt like adrenaline. I did a non stop rotation of chest, bis, and tris. The overall pump felt amazing. I kept my Igf1-Lr3 dose at 50mcg and tadalafil at 25mg. My methyltrienolone dose I'm guessing was around 200mcg.


----------



## HimRoid (Jun 4, 2015)

Igf1-Lr3 and tadalafil preworkout is my favorite pump combo.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been playing with various doses of Lr3 preworkout all the way up to 120mcg. I truly feel 30mcg subQ is all that is needed to get an enhanced workout with a great pump and better muscle endurance.


----------



## psych (Jun 17, 2015)

Does it have to be pre-workout since it has a long half life? What about AM upon waking or pre bed?

Did you notice it help with mk677 bloat (if you even bloated on it)?

If igf burn out receptors, does that happen faster if you're taking something that makes the body release more igf, like mk677 or hgh?

FYI I love your posts! Because you don't post shit you just found on the net. Recycled BRO-SCIENCE. You document what you do and how it effects you first hand. A man with experience is never at the mercy of a man with an idea...


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 26, 2015)

psych said:


> Does it have to be pre-workout since it has a long half life? What about AM upon waking or pre bed?
> 
> Did you notice it help with mk677 bloat (if you even bloated on it)?
> 
> ...



I've been using 50mcg Igf1-Lr3 preworkout now for a couple months. I use it around 4 days a week and it still works so I don't think it burns out receptors too fast afterall.
Igf1-Lr3 is active at least 12 hours but I still feel most comfortable taking it preworkout. Maybe it's just psychosomatic but I fear getting less of a pump if I just dose it any old time.
Igf1-Lr3 didn't help reduce the bloat of mk677 for me. Through trial and error I found if I only take mk677 2-3 times a week I don't bloat at all and it helps me recover faster. 
I don't think things that cause the body to increase Igf1 levels will burn out any igf1 receptors. That's different.


----------



## psych (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks big man


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jun 26, 2015)

psych said:


> Thanks big man



You're welcome!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 27, 2015)

Once I get settled in my new place I plan to start a big dosed LR3 cycle. 1 week on 1 week off cos my dose will definitely be burning out receptors


----------



## Ksurf (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got some Igf-1 LR3. When adding bacteriostatic water to the mix it doesn't appear to be completely soluble. In other words there is still some fine solids in solution. I didn't shake as I don't know the stability of this stuff.

Is this a bad batch or is it normal?


----------



## psych (Jul 28, 2015)

Ksurf said:


> Just got some Igf-1 LR3. When adding bacteriostatic water to the mix it doesn't appear to be completely soluble. In other words there is still some fine solids in solution. I didn't shake as I don't know the stability of this stuff.
> 
> Is this a bad batch or is it normal?



You use AA to do recon for IGF. Acetic acid then let it sit and then when you draw up what you need you also draw BW in the syringe to cut down on the burn.


----------



## Ksurf (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry, I'm a newbie (at 60 years of age), is that acetic acid?
Right now I have the 1mg vial with BW. How can I use this?

Is it ruined? Sitting in fridge for now.

Thanks


----------



## Ksurf (Aug 8, 2015)

Questioned my source about this and he said was a bad batch. He sent out new batch and mixed well with BW. Just a little twirl and total dissolution with clear liquid.


----------



## fubaseball (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey JJ, saw you mention methyltrienolone... mind if I ask where you found it? You can shoot me a PM


----------

